# UV lights



## haydog_99 (May 13, 2020)

I am looking for a new UV bulb to replace my MVB bulb. I have a large enclosure that is two feet high and I currently have a fluorescent tube bulb mounted to the top for light and a MVB for heat and UV. I've been looking at the Arcadia UV lights and according to their site a T5 bulb should be 15 - 24 inches above the tortoise, does this sound right? Does anyone have any experience with this and does this sound right? If it's right it would be a good fit for my enclosure since my fluorescent bulb is about 15" from my tortoises back. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Markw84 (May 13, 2020)

The chart from Arcadia gives you some general guidelines, but the only way to know for sure is with a solarmeter 6.5. I really like the Arcadia brand and so far I have found all their bulbs are fairly consistent in their output of UVB. That is also using the Arcadia fixture made for the bulb, not an off-brand or hardware store fixture. I mount my T5 HO 12% at about 20" and get a UVI of 1.5-2.0 pretty consistently with all the enclosures. At 15" I get a UVI of 3.0-3.5. That is also consistent with the 22", the 34" and the 46" fixtures.


----------



## haydog_99 (May 13, 2020)

Markw84 said:


> The chart from Arcadia gives you some general guidelines, but the only way to know for sure is with a solarmeter 6.5. I really like the Arcadia brand and so far I have found all their bulbs are fairly consistent in their output of UVB. That is also using the Arcadia fixture made for the bulb, not an off-brand or hardware store fixture. I mount my T5 HO 12% at about 20" and get a UVI of 1.5-2.0 pretty consistently with all the enclosures. At 15" I get a UVI of 3.0-3.5. That is also consistent with the 22", the 34" and the 46" fixtures.


Thanks for the info, maybe I will try the T8 Based on your numbers. I can measure the UVI levels with my solar meter after I purchase the bulb, I guess I just need to make sure I purchase the bulb where I can return it if it's not the right level.


----------



## Cleopatra 2020 (May 13, 2020)

Markw84 said:


> The chart from Arcadia gives you some general guidelines, but the only way to know for sure is with a solarmeter 6.5. I really like the Arcadia brand and so far I have found all their bulbs are fairly consistent in their output of UVB. That is also using the Arcadia fixture made for the bulb, not an off-brand or hardware store fixture. I mount my T5 HO 12% at about 20" and get a UVI of 1.5-2.0 pretty consistently with all the enclosures. At 15" I get a UVI of 3.0-3.5. That is also consistent with the 22", the 34" and the 46" fixtures.


 where is that chart found at mark? I use a T5 high output 22 in bulb at about 18 to 22 in away from my tortoise is it absolutely imperative to get a solar meter?


----------



## haydog_99 (May 13, 2020)

Cleopatra 2020 said:


> where is that chart found at mark? I use a T5 high output 22 in bulb at about 18 to 22 in away from my tortoise is it absolutely imperative to get a solar meter?


Cleopatra, I took a look at the photo of your tortoise, are his eyes swallon? They look like it in your profile picture.


----------



## Cleopatra 2020 (May 13, 2020)

haydog_99 said:


> Cleopatra, I took a look at the photo of your tortoise, are his eyes swallon? They look like it in your profile picture.


That's an old picture they had gotten better but now her head seems a little swollen which I posted a thread for was pretty sure it was the lighting I changed the substrate and took her lights away for a week and the eyes seem to clear up a little now her neck it seems swollen but her eyes weren't as bad as they were I'm thinking about taking the light away and just give her sunlight for 20 minutes 3 times a week


----------



## haydog_99 (May 13, 2020)

Cleopatra 2020 said:


> That's an old picture they had gotten better but now her head seems a little swollen which I posted a thread for was pretty sure it was the lighting I changed the substrate and took her lights away for a week and the eyes seem to clear up a little now her neck it seems swollen but her eyes weren't as bad as they were I'm thinking about taking the light away and just give her sunlight for 20 minutes 3 times a week


Where did you get her?


----------



## Cleopatra 2020 (May 13, 2020)

haydog_99 said:


> Where did you get her?


From tortstork


----------



## Markw84 (May 13, 2020)

Cleopatra 2020 said:


> where is that chart found at mark? I use a T5 high output 22 in bulb at about 18 to 22 in away from my tortoise is it absolutely imperative to get a solar meter?


Actually @haydog_99 posted the chart in his original post above!

I personally would not be without a meter. Although the Arcadia seem quite consistent, that does change as the bulb ages. Many factors such as how long per day, how hot the enclosure runs, etc will affect life. A meter to check periodically will save you the money back in unnecessary bulb replacement. But more importantly, you know what your tortoise is getting!


----------



## Cleopatra 2020 (May 13, 2020)

Markw84 said:


> Actually @haydog_99 posted the chart in his original post above!
> 
> I personally would not be without a meter. Although the Arcadia seem quite consistent, that does change as the bulb ages. Many factors such as how long per day, how hot the enclosure runs, etc will affect life. A meter to check periodically will save you the money back in unnecessary bulb replacement. But more importantly, you know what your tortoise is getting!


 is there a recommended brand or model that seems to be popular amongst the tort owners?


----------



## Markw84 (May 13, 2020)

Cleopatra 2020 said:


> is there a recommended brand or model that seems to be popular amongst the tort owners?


There is only one meter that works to accurately measure UVB output that is commercially available. The Solarmeter 6.5 (also sold as 6.5R) They are around $200, but no other meter will work to accurately measure the specific wavelengths of UVB needed for D3 synthesis.


----------



## Cleopatra 2020 (May 13, 2020)

Markw84 said:


> There is only one meter that works to accurately measure UVB output that is commercially available. The Solarmeter 6.5 (also sold as 6.5R) They are around $200, but no other meter will work to accurately measure the specific wavelengths of UVB needed for D3 synthesis.


 so wouldn't it be cheaper and just as accurate to take your tort out in the sun for an hour a week at least from what I've heard recommended for the UV?


----------



## Tom (May 13, 2020)

Cleopatra 2020 said:


> so wouldn't it be cheaper and just as accurate to take your tort out in the sun for an hour a week at least from what I've heard recommended for the UV?


Cheaper? Absolutely. Outside sunshine is free. Can't get any cheaper than that.

Accurate? I'm not sure what you mean by this. Did you mean "effective"? Just as effective? If yes, then my answer would be yes. I think its just as effective and better in almost every way. For anyone who lives in a warmer climate, like ours, outside time is the way to go. Because of the desiccating effects of UVA (Which is also produced by our UV tubes) on the growing keratin, I have gone back to not using any indoor UV again. My tortoises get brief forays to the great outdoors for sunshine, and I also use a calcium supplement with D3 for them.


----------



## Cleopatra 2020 (May 13, 2020)

Tom said:


> Cheaper? Absolutely. Outside sunshine is free. Can't get any cheaper than that.
> 
> Accurate? I'm not sure what you mean by this. Did you mean "effective"? Just as effective? If yes, then my answer would be yes. I think its just as effective and better in almost every way. For anyone who lives in a warmer climate, like ours, outside time is the way to go. Because of the desiccating effects of UVA (Which is also produced by our UV tubes) on the growing keratin, I have gone back to not using any indoor UV again. My tortoises get brief forays to the great outdoors for sunshine, and I also use a calcium supplement with D3 for them.


How many hours of Sun a week would it take to cover her needs?


----------



## Tom (May 13, 2020)

Cleopatra 2020 said:


> How many hours of Sun a week would it take to cover her needs?


No one knows the answer to this and there are many variables. UV levels are much stronger mid day, so 15 minutes mid day might expose them to the same amount of UV as two hours in the morning or late afternoon.

A half hour twice a week will prevent MBD. More is probably better. I like one hour, 3 or 4 times a week for a small hatchling. I might do two or three hours for a 3-4inch baby.

You can also add D3 to the diet, if you are concerned, like in winter time when you might have to skip a week or two during a cold spell.


----------



## Cleopatra 2020 (May 13, 2020)

Tom said:


> No one knows the answer to this and there are many variables. UV levels are much stronger mid day, so 15 minutes mid day might expose them to the same amount of UV as two hours in the morning or late afternoon.
> 
> A half hour twice a week will prevent MBD. More is probably better. I like one hour, 3 or 4 times a week for a small hatchling. I might do two or three hours for a 3-4inch baby.
> 
> You can also add D3 to the diet, if you are concerned, like in winter time when you might have to skip a week or two during a cold spell.


Could also just use the fluorescent lights during the winter


----------



## Tom (May 14, 2020)

Cleopatra 2020 said:


> Could also just use the fluorescent lights during the winter


Yes. We are doing some experiments, and talking to other keepers across the country, and there is mounting evidence that our UV tubes contribute to pyramiding. People like you and I have so many warm sunny days during winter because of where we live, that I just don't think indoor UV is needed. I used to say to go ahead and use it if you wanted too since I thought it did no harm and was potentially helpful, but now my opinion is changing. Live and learn.


----------



## Maggie3fan (May 14, 2020)

@Tom I am probably leaving my self open for criticism here but...if you really are trying experiments with lighting here's my example to help...
I put my 2 Sulcata in the shed for the winter last October...I use Power Sun 150 watt flood type UVB bulbs...I use a humidifier 5 days a week...they have hay...cut weeds and grass...some veggies and some grocery store produce... and they both get a little sun by going out in the cold for a bit...Sam was smooth when he was put away for the winter...this is how he looked in March...see the 'hump' over his
neck
.
k



You are looking at the hump over his neck...it was not there last October...





yet...the pyramiding on Knobby, kept in the same tort shed, under the same conditions...Knobby's new
growth is smooth...


----------



## solidsounds17 (May 26, 2020)

Tom said:


> No one knows the answer to this and there are many variables. UV levels are much stronger mid day, so 15 minutes mid day might expose them to the same amount of UV as two hours in the morning or late afternoon.
> 
> A half hour twice a week will prevent MBD. More is probably better. I like one hour, 3 or 4 times a week for a small hatchling. I might do two or three hours for a 3-4inch baby.
> 
> You can also add D3 to the diet, if you are concerned, like in winter time when you might have to skip a week or two during a cold spell.


I Live in LA, I'm assuming you do too since your bio says southern CA? would you recommend this year round for a baby leopard 2 months old and not having a UV fixture in its enclosure?


----------



## Tom (May 26, 2020)

solidsounds17 said:


> I Live in LA, I'm assuming you do too since your bio says southern CA? would you recommend this year round for a baby leopard 2 months old and not having a UV fixture in its enclosure?


Yes. If you get the tortoise into a safe outdoor enclosure every day or every other all summer long and then have to skip a couple of weeks for a cold rainy spell in winter, its no problem. During colder weather you can supplement the diet with D3, or you can run indoor UV in winter only. Many options and many ways to do it.


----------



## solidsounds17 (May 26, 2020)

Tom said:


> Yes. If you get the tortoise into a safe outdoor enclosure every day or every other all summer long and then have to skip a couple of weeks for a cold rainy spell in winter, its no problem. During colder weather you can supplement the diet with D3, or you can run indoor UV in winter only. Many options and many ways to do it.


Thankful for Cali sun!!


----------



## Cleopatra 2020 (May 26, 2020)

solidsounds17 said:


> Thankful for Cali sun!!


 how old is that leopard?


----------



## solidsounds17 (May 26, 2020)

Cleopatra 2020 said:


> how old is that leopard?


A month and a half. Got it from Tyler at tortoise supply ?? it’s been in my possession for about 2 1/2 weeks.


----------



## Cleopatra 2020 (May 26, 2020)

solidsounds17 said:


> A month and a half. Got it from Tyler at tortoise supply ?? it’s been in my possession for about 2 1/2 weeks.


Nice-looking leopard


----------



## solidsounds17 (May 26, 2020)

Cleopatra 2020 said:


> Nice-looking leopard


Thank you ??


----------

